# Dig we must



## OscarsDad

Although Oscar rarely finds anything, he certainly enjoys himself!

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Siy8wbfuVNu7XShp7yt6_eyUXVEOzOOY


----------



## cwag

Man he's going deep in a hurry. Maybe you could rent him out to a landscaping service.


----------



## OscarsDad

The problem with his landscaping is that he has his own aesthetic which does not seem well aligned with us humans. Perhaps I can rent him out as a post hole digger as long as the homeowner doesn't care about the fence going in a straight line


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

OscarsDad said:


> The problem with his landscaping is that he has his own aesthetic which does not seem well aligned with us humans. Perhaps I can rent him out as a post hole digger as long as the homeowner doesn't care about the fence going in a straight line


Ha ha, that's great. 

None of my goldens have been diggers, but they've always been "helper" dogs especially when trimming bushes or trees, they like grabbing the branches out of your hands.


----------



## OscarsDad

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Ha ha, that's great.
> 
> None of my goldens have been diggers, but they've always been "helper" dogs especially when trimming bushes or trees, they like grabbing the branches out of your hands.


Charitable use of the word "helper." At least he spares our gardens but I could read War and Peace waiting around for him to get tired...


----------



## diane0905

Ha -- this made me smile. He's very good at it. ?


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> Ha -- this made me smile. He's very good at it. ?


If only he could generate an income...


----------



## LynnC

I'd hire him to help me with my daffodil bulbs  . I don't know what I was thinking, I have bags of them :surprise:


----------



## OscarsDad

Be careful what you wish for!


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> If only he could generate an income...


My husband always said he was thankful Luke didn't bring home a paycheck because if he did there would be no need for him.  lol


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> My husband always said he was thankful Luke didn't bring home a paycheck because if he did there would be no need for him.  lol


:grin2: I think I am in the same boat.


----------



## OscarsDad

Sweet face boy...


----------



## Ivyacres

He's a great hole digger. Honey only digs under our deck beside the support pillars of course. Imagine the fun and damage she and Oscar could have here! :smile2:


----------



## swishywagga

So nice to see you in action Oscar!


----------



## Wendy427

He’d do a great job separating my day lilies! LOL


----------



## Peri29

They deserve the name.
They are goldens.

Big time gold diggers


----------



## Val King

so beautiful!!! on a mission!!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Haha. I can relate. Kismet loves to dig too. Crazy how fast they can dig a trench when on a mission


----------



## OscarsDad

Ivyacres said:


> He's a great hole digger. Honey only digs under our deck beside the support pillars of course. Imagine the fun and damage she and Oscar could have here! :smile2:


I see tilted deck and smiling goldens. Best we not encourage this excavating partnership :surprise:


----------



## OscarsDad

Wendy427 said:


> He’d do a great job separating my day lilies! LOL


He would separate then alright. You could then use the pieces for a wedding celebration!


----------



## OscarsDad

Joanne & Asia said:


> Haha. I can relate. Kismet loves to dig too. Crazy how fast they can dig a trench when on a mission


This is very true. He can literally disappear in his trench within minutes!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Good job Oscar!
I have digger too, at one corner only! I gave up on filling the hole. It is his cooling spot!


----------



## OscarsDad

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Good job Oscar!
> I have digger too, at one corner only! I gave up on filling the hole. It is his cooling spot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 822126
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 822128


What a sweetheart. You are lucky you have a one hole dog!


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar is now in training for the annual golden retriever diggiest dog competition which is held somewhere in Vermont on alternate years before the first frost. Here is his latest session. 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=119RNTndoS5jyrjVNIT0lDpB89Vjgiwn8

I think he is really coming along with his twig and dirt removal skills!


----------

